# An introduction, then.



## lorenzodamarith (Nov 20, 2010)

hello,

brand new to this forum. unfortunately, not much to tell in the way of personal background.

not a musician.

yes, you read that correctly: not a musician.

never studied music and don't play any instruments.

some of you may be wondering "why, then, would this person join a MUSICIAN'S FORUM?"

well, have been planning on studying music. drumset in particular. overall, the goal is scoring for movies, tv, games and commercials.

of particular interest is the EIS. considering the state of music today (radio in particular), it seems that the "standard" approach to music keeps leading to "canned sound".

it appears that the goal of EIS is to actually get creative and find different approaches and solutions to musical puzzles.

this forum seems to be the best resource for discussing EIS, so it made a form of sense to begin posting here.....

or, at least to read here. again, not a musician, so not a lot of things to post.

overall, the approach to learning this EIS seems ideally suited to personal learning style. fairly focused without the need for over the shoulder supervision.

get lesson.
practice lesson.
practice lesson some more.

wash rinse repeat.

the other thing that convinced this skull to join here is the clips of student compositions.

wow.

you folks make some fabulous noise!

looking forward to more.

this should be an interesting endeavor.

thanks


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to VI!  Lots to learn and listen to on the forum - enjoy!


----------



## lorenzodamarith (Nov 22, 2010)

hello,

actually, just since viewing this forum, have learned a little bit about music.

in that regard, coming here has already paid off.

will be attending community college in spring and will take "sight reading" and "first year piano pt1".

once those have been studies..... will begin with EIS.

getting somewhat eager at this point.

love the forum by the way.

thanks


----------

